# litespeed Ultimate Frame ??



## awood1

Anyone know the differences between a 1995 Ultimate frame and a 1999 litespeed ultimate frame?
Also please advise on Bottom bracket stiffness of this frame, would be a 59 or 60am frame, im 185lb strong rider who does lots of big hills, must have a stiff bottom bracket and I ve read conflicting reviews. thanks


----------



## John Ryder

I own a 1998 Ultimate and the differences between a 1999 and a 1995 would be that the 1995 has a seatpin collar that takes a 5mm Campy seatpin bolt and the cable stops would be further down on the downtube than the 1999. I am not sure if the 1995 would have the mega downtube like the 1999 and mine has. 


The picture of the Litespeed Ultimate at the bottom was from a 1993/94 Litespeed catalog and as you can see the downtube is much smaller.


As for the stiffness of my 1998 Ultimate I find it very stiff. And I am 5' 10'' 170pounds.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Did you put the 2001 decal on yours? - TF


----------



## John Ryder

Long story short...back in 2003 the weld around the chainstay driveside near the dropout had a crack in it....sent it back to LS and 18 days later I got a newish bike...well I got mine fixed, re-brushed and decal. Then in 2004 the same thing happened but it was the seatstay this time, again sent in down to LS and got it back 12 days later....no problems since then. But this year I decided to get a 2nd bike just in case. I went with a Trek Madone P1. I still have the Litespeed and I still love it.



But I still hate looking at the "crack" picture : (


----------



## TurboTurtle

John Ryder said:


> Long story short...back in 2003 the weld around the chainstay driveside near the dropout had a crack in it....sent it back to LS and 18 days later I got a newish bike...well I got mine fixed, re-brushed and decal. Then in 2004 the same thing happened but it was the seatstay this time, again sent in down to LS and got it back 12 days later....no problems since then. But this year I decided to get a 2nd bike just in case. I went with a Trek Madone P1. I still have the Litespeed and I still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> But I still hate looking at the "crack" picture : (


I'm looking for a 2001 Ultimate. Pre-carbon/integrated headset and with the straight (though indented) seat tube. 2000 would be OK, but the head tube is 1 cm longer on the 2001. - TF


----------



## TurboTurtle

awood1 said:


> Anyone know the differences between a 1995 Ultimate frame and a 1999 litespeed ultimate frame?
> Also please advise on Bottom bracket stiffness of this frame, would be a 59 or 60am frame, im 185lb strong rider who does lots of big hills, must have a stiff bottom bracket and I ve read conflicting reviews. thanks


I don't have a '95 catalog, but I do have '94, '96 and '99. Anything specific I can answer that hasn't already been covered? - TF


----------



## John Ryder

That is the thing that I like about mine, curved/bent seattube near BB. I never liked the cutout. But the seatcollar is something I wish I had with mine.


----------



## John Ryder

TurboTurtle said:


> I'm looking for a 2001 Ultimate. Pre-carbon/integrated headset and with the straight (though indented) seat tube. 2000 would be OK, but the head tube is 1 cm longer on the 2001. - TF




I don't know what size you want but on ebay someone is selling a 2001 57cm Ultimate.


http://cgi.ebay.com/High-End-Litesp...180271631QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TurboTurtle

John Ryder said:


> I don't know what size you want but on ebay someone is selling a 2001 57cm Ultimate.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/High-End-Litesp...180271631QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Saw it. That has SCAM written all over it big time. - TF


----------



## TurboTurtle

NOT A SCAM - Lot of red flags, but I was wrong. Asked for and received a picture of the bike with my account name on a piece of paper in front of it. - TF


----------



## bender

*Scam*

Ah, if this is the pic of the piece of paper with your account name on it...










...it is photoshopped. DON'T BUY IT


----------



## TurboTurtle

bender said:


> Ah, if this is the pic of the piece of paper with your account name on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it is photoshopped. DON'T BUY IT


That is it and I did think of that. It's not my size, so I don't have to worry about it. What convinced me enough to take back my public accusation was that it was a different (new) picture. A scammer would not be likely to have another pic of the bike. It deffinately has many red flags and I would be wary, but not enough to condemn it in a public posting. - TF


----------



## moose8500

That looks SO photoshopped. No paper would be so flush with the bike, like so 2D, there would always be shadows and stuff. Plus, how is it held there. And finally, if they really took that they could have put it like in a position that could prove it wasn't photoshopped...

Or at least pretend a little better, these scammers are so sad...


----------

